# should i start a dogs of war army?



## pmavoider (Aug 3, 2009)

I have a dark elf army that is nearing completion and i want to start a second army. I like the variety of a dogs of war army, but my question is would i be better off with an empire, or ogre army? Is there any hope of them ever being updated? 

thanks


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I doubt that the dogs of war will be updated soon and GW policies at the moment seem to steer away from mix and match armybooks.
Personally I'd wait until the new rules come out and see how they impact on the existing rules DOW have.
That being said there is nothing stopping you from using the Empire rules as DOW.


----------



## pmavoider (Aug 3, 2009)

#@mn your ideas:biggrin: because of them I think i'll make a army that for the most part i can use as both an empire and dogs of war. what do you guys think? pikemen/state troops, heavy cav/ knightly orders. etc i was trying to plan the whole thing so if you have some other ideas or have done the same thing your ideas will be appreciated.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

You'll have trouble tracking down pikemen and other dogs of war models, their quite rare now.

Telian armies are a bit different from normal empire forces, the current list is a bit dull though


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

i have like 6000 pnt in DOW and they are not veary competative but fun to play. looking at four blocks of 25 strong pike men is awsome on the table as far as looks. now to start one this far past its forgoten date by GW will be near imposable. im still fevershily looking for the giants of abolan and rember seeing them on ebay two years back sooo should of bought them cause i cant find them now..grrrrr. all in all i have just about all the units except for mabey half a dozen, and not sure i will ever get them all. so if your just starting out it may be more than a simple chalange to make a formital army with out converting.


----------



## Durzod (Nov 24, 2009)

I think you'd be better served trying to get models for an army that currently exists. That being said, there is no reason that your Empire spearmen can't have REALLY long spears. I think it'd look good on the table to have spearmen equipped so that everybody's spears reach the same line (each rank's spears slightly longer than the one in front). It'd make your army uniquley yours, and you'll be a step ahead if they re-do the DoW.
From personal experience I've found it quite satisfying to create my own unique units. For example my centigors are made from Dire Wolves from the VC and Gors. I've also made dragon ogres from the new Cold Ones and Ogres. The biggest giggle for me is that I get twice the number of models for about the same price.


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

DOW still exsists and are leagle. tomb kings and ogre armys have them as rare option in there books. so untill they say officially no longer valid you can use them.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

stevenhassell said:


> DOW still exsists and are leagle. tomb kings and ogre armys have them as rare option in there books. so untill they say officially no longer valid you can use them.


Yes, but it's widely believed these are the next two books to be released for Fantasy.

Also, iirc, GW Tourny Packs specifically state they aren't allowed...


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

Does it matter if they aren't tournament legal? If he likes Dogs of War he should get Dogs of War, like I'm still trying to build up my Chaos Dwarfs and may try and get some Squats or Zoats sometime

Reall if you like an Army, then you should collect it. You can honestly win with any army, sometimes it may be harder than others, but it's possible


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

murdock129 said:


> Does it matter if they aren't tournament legal? If he likes Dogs of War he should get Dogs of War, like I'm still trying to build up my Chaos Dwarfs and may try and get some Squats or Zoats sometime
> 
> Reall if you like an Army, then you should collect it. You can honestly win with any army, sometimes it may be harder than others, but it's possible


That depends entirely upon others. I have friends with whom if i wanted, I could probably use ANY Codex GW have ever released, but it wouldn't be balanced with recent books - and they are certainly under no obligation to allow me to use obsolete stuff. In addition, I consider it unfair to put them in that kind of situation, where they may feel they have to allow me to use something the present rules do not permit, or else spoil my fun. If you're too busy worrying about the opponent's fun, you're unlikely to have any of your own - and that defeats the purpose. 

YMMV.


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

here is a question. the goblen heywer which is in both DOG and dwarf armies, is a rare and a hero choice how are they going to split that up if they are going back to % in army construction?


----------

